# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Nekwervels - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Nekwervels: alle tips om er goed voor te zorgen* 

Onze nekwervels worden tijdens onze dagelijkse activiteiten al te dikwijls te veel belast. 
De nek wordt inderdaad vaak overbelast en men moet er zeer voorzichtig mee omgaan. 
Het is voor iedereen uiterst belangrijk om goed zorg te dragen voor zijn nekwervels. 

Een aantal praktische tips om uw nekwervels te beschermen en te ontlasten.
*Au, mijn nek doet pijn
*Nekmassage
*Een oefening om de nek te ontspannen
*Kies een goed hoofdkussen
*Te vermijden sporten
*Nog wat tips allerhande om uw nekwervels in een goede conditie te houden


*Au, mijn nek doet pijn!*

Hoewel sommige (verkeerde) bewegingen en houdingen gevaarlijk zijn voor de nekwervels, is inactiviteit de voornaamste vijand van onze nek. Hoe gevoelig u ook bent en welke uw antecedenten ook mogen zijn, u zou regelmatig oefeningen moeten doen om uw nek soepel te houden en te stimuleren. Met andere woorden, u moet niet aarzelen om uw nek te laten werken, integendeel zelfs, maar u moet er wel voor zorgen dat u de juiste bewegingen doet in de juiste omstandigheden.


*Nekmassage*

Een zachte en regelmatige nekmassage zorgt niet alleen voor een goed gevoel, maar verzacht soms ook de pijn in de nekstreek. Een nekmassage is ideaal 's avonds voor het slapengaan. De massage kan uitgevoerd worden met een zalf op basis van kamfer, met massageolie of essentiële lavendel- of geraniumolie. U dient ook te weten dat warmte de pijn verzacht, de spieren ontspant en de stijfheid van de gewrichten vermindert (bedkruik, infraroodlampen, warm bad of warme douche, vochtig washandje…).


*Een oefening om de nek te ontspannen*

Laten we nogmaals herhalen dat de nek een zeer delicate plek is. Elke beweging moet langzaam en voorzichtig uitgevoerd worden.

Om uw nekwervels goed soepel te krijgen, maakt u dagelijks zes langzame rotaties met het hoofd, eerst in de ene richting, dan in de andere. Voor een eenvoudig onderhoud volstaan minstens twee rotaties in elke richting, en dat driemaal per week.

Deze rotatieoefening met het hoofd lijkt o zo eenvoudig. Toch moet u een aantal voorzorgsmaatregelen in acht nemen:
- Begin met de richting die u het gemakkelijkste lijkt.
- Ga niet voluit tijdens de eerste twee rotaties.
- De eerste rotaties moeten uiterst langzaam uitgevoerd worden.
- Werk daarna aan de amplitude van de rotatie, en achteraf ook aan de symmetrie.

De rotatie is voor de nek de meest volledige beweging. Door deze oefening uit te voeren, zult u zich bewust zijn van de stijfheidsgraad van uw gewrichten en uw spieren en u zult de gevoelige plekken precies kunnen aanwijzen.
Laten we tot slot nog vermelden dat de kleine kraakgeluiden tijdens de rotatiebewegingen normaal zijn. Pijn, hoe licht ook, is dat echter niet.


*Kies een goed hoofdkussen*

Om te slapen, doet u er goed aan een goed hoofdkussen te kiezen: een kussen dat past bij de kromming van uw nekwervels. Een ergonomisch hoofdkussen is ideaal. 
Slaap bij voorkeur niet op de buik. 
Kijk ook de staat van uw matras na. Uw matras mag noch te hard, noch te zacht, noch ingezakt zijn.


*Te vermijden sporten*

Sommige sporten betekenen een zware belasting voor de nekwervels. U kunt ze beter vermijden.
- Schoolslag zwemmen met het hoofd boven water: deze zwemstijl zorgt voor een belasting van de nekwervels.
- Turnen (grondoefeningen) :vallen en bepaalde oefeningen ter hoogte van de gewrichten kunnen schadelijk zijn voor de nek.
- Judo: ook bij deze sport kan vallen nekletsels veroorzaken.
- Gewichtheffen: verkeerde bewegingen kunnen de nekwervels beschadigen (gebrekkige opwarming, te zware belasting, een belasting die niet evenwichtig verdeeld is over de schouders, te bruuske bewegingen bij het heffen van de gewichten, enz.).
- Grieks-Romeins worstelen: de nekspieren worden wel ontwikkeld, maar nekletsels zijn niet uit te sluiten.


*Nog wat tips allerhande om uw nekwervels in een goede conditie te houden*

*Vermijd hoge hakken.
*Draag een sjerp of een sjaal.
*Vermijd tocht.
*Blijf niet urenlang voor uw computerscherm zitten.
*Draag liefst geen rugzak.
*Wanneer u telefoneert, klem het toestel niet tussen schouder en oor.

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

